# broke the glass



## ClassicSWC (Jan 28, 2012)

Well, the glass on my nashua broke tonight. What a pita. My question is this, is glass just glass? I have plenty and can cut my own, but is woodstove glass different? Thanks


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah. It's special glass.  Check with you local comercial glass installer/contractor/supplier.  You could probably cut it yourself, that's the easy part.
Good luck!  How'd you break it?


----------



## fossil (Jan 28, 2012)

No, it's not just "glass".  It's (at least these days) pyroceram or neoceram...a ceramic product that actually was developed (at least as I understand it) through NASA programs.  There are suppliers who can provide you with exactly what you need if you can provide them with a pattern or accurate dimensions or available appliance information.  One such supplier that has been used by many members here is:

http://www.onedayglass.com/

They'll fix you right up for a fair price and get the replacement to you quickly.  Whatever you do...don't put just regular old glass into the door of your wood stove...it likely won't last through one good fire.  Rick


----------



## aussiedog3 (Jan 28, 2012)

+1 Fossil


----------



## geoxman (Jan 28, 2012)

When I had to replace a broken piece on my old defiant/encore the replacement cost was almost $200. I went to the dump and ripped the top off of a smooth top electric stove- took it to a glass shop and had it cut to size. Total cost was around $10. On my new used CDW, which has smaller windows, I cut a pyrex dish I got at a garage sale for 50 cents. good luck


----------



## Dune (Jan 28, 2012)

I used to make a lot of fireplace doors for gas logs. They were real popular for a while. Thought I just used tempered safety glass IIRC. Could be wrong though. I don't think the glass was all that expensive, and never had one come back.


----------



## ClassicSWC (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I had the door open to get the fire up when a piece started to fall out. Since my hands were full I used my foot to close the door and I guess the corner of the wood caught the glass just right. Actually it broke right where the gasket was loose.

My next question is how do I get the frame off? It looks like it's rivited on.


----------



## begreen (Jan 28, 2012)

oldspark has a Nashua. PM him to see if he has done a glass replacement. Or maybe contact these folks:

http://woodstove-parts.com/Mealmaster_Nashua_Stove_Parts.html


----------

